# Dinarayo



## neealio

Hello i encountered this word in a book and i cant seem to find it.

It's used in this way:

Mababasa sa mga kilos ng mga tao sa gilid ng daan ang gaslaw dahil sa papalapit nang pista na *dinarayo *ng maraming turista.

Can anyone tell me what it means? thanks!


----------



## mimaroza

In this context Dinarayo means visit.

"pista na *dinarayo *ng maraming turista."

Literally: feast that is visited by many tourists.

I know Google translates it to Playground which is strange to me.


----------



## DotterKat

_Dinarayo_ implies a special effort made by a large number of tourists to attend or visit a specific event or place.  This unusual effort could come in the form of a longer distance traveled, greater cost expended, bigger crowds endured or a combination thereof.

Your sample Tagalog text includes the word _gaslaw_ which means rough, unruly, gauche or even flirtatious and I am not sure how it applies contextually. 

_Mababasa sa mga kilos ng mga tao sa gilid ng daan ang gaslaw dahil sa papalapit *ng* pista na *dinarayo *ng maraming turista_. (One can discern from the unruly behavior of the people on the side of the streets the approaching feast that [tourists flock to / throngs of tourists from afar come to attend / multitudes of visitors show up for / legions of visitors make the long trip to attend / droves of visitors make the long and costly trek to see].


----------

